# [TrueHoop] Rockets make history while missing the playoffs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Morey clarified by e-mail, saying the Rockets are the *"only team since ABA/NBA merger (1976) with over a .500 record without an All-Star playing over 100 minutes. Michael Redd played 492 minutes for Bucks this year..."*
> 
> He went on to explain that by "All-Star" he meant anyone who had ever been an All-Star, not just a current one, a measure by which the Bucks would be further disqualified thanks to Jerry Stackhouse.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/14795/houston-rockets-make-history-while-missing-the-playoffs


----------

